# Hymer B544 2011 Driver Side Mirror Glass (Bus type mirror)



## Timbo01 (Apr 14, 2008)

Could anyone help me find the glass only for a Hymer B544 Driver side mirror.

Quoted £850 as apparently can only get the whole mirror assembly from Hymer?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would suspect that they are a bought in item from a standard manufacturer like hella? 
For instance

http://www.truckvanmirrors.co.uk/

Or maybe chris at Premier knows where to find them? :wink:


----------



## Timbo01 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for advice have emailed both.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We don't know when some bright spark will clout the mirror, and although yours looks a bit different from my 2007 model, it would be helpful if you could report back when you do find a source.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Timbo01, 

I have sent you an email, and as promised please find below the diagrams as shown on the Hymer parts system for a hierarchically selected 2011 Hymer B544.

Having looked at the options available, the manual mirror was only available in black and the electric mirror was available in matching body colours and a white variant was listed to match your photo. The electric variant also reflects the style of your mirror, however the diagrams on Hymer parts system are sometimes representative as opposed to accurate.

If this is the case then the glass listed for this mirror is Hymer PN 1646089 with a suggested selling price of €298.36 although I would offer this for €269.35 and Hymer currently have 7 in stock. Prices are subject to exchange rate conversion and exclude VAT and UK carriage.

This price does seem a little high, so upon receipt of your Serial Number or VIN I will be able to confirm the correct selection of mirror from the parts system and subsequently establish through contacting Hymer what this part number is comprised of; the description although in German does state 'kit 2' so I would hypothesise that both the upper and lower glass is supplied together.

I look forward to hearing from you, 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Timbo01 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Chris. Have sent an email with pictures of rear of mirror.

Manufacturer is Arcol, Spain.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I smashed the mirror on my Carthago - thought it was going to cost an arm and a leg to replace but purchased a replacement for £30.

Check out the Mekra website page 90 - looks like yours. http://www.mekra.de/fileadmin/HKatalog/index.html#/1/zoomed

Mekra have a uk agent. Jim Travers can be contacted on 01903 206106 or email [email protected]

If Jim has your item in stock you can purchase via a motorfactor as used by Mekra.

Best to remove the mirror by sliding upwards and outwards (can be a bit stiff) and checking the manufacturer and serial number - I know you said it was made in Spain but probably an offshoot of Mekra.

Hope this helps in addition to the help you are receiving from topman Chris.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening HarryTheHymer,

Thank you for your post. Timbo01 has posted that his mirror is manufactured by Arcol.es who I have not come across before. I have provided contact details so they can be contacted to to try to locate a UK supplier through whom the glass could be purchased.

George who heads the Carthago owners club was kind enough to provide me the same details you have of the Mekra importer in Worthing who are very helpful.

I haven't seen any references when searching to indicate that Mekra and Arcol have any relationship; I can't rule it out but I think it's more likely they are independent.

Wilke is another common manufacturer, and some Googling has come up with http://carlylebusandcoach.co.uk/products-mirrors.php who are Wilke and Mekra stockists so this may help others who read this post in the future.

It may be worth contacting this company to see if they can assist in supplying a replacement glass for Arcol as their range is extensive.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Tim,

HarryTheHymer has been in contact with me and has undertaken some further research, the mirror you have appears to be the Arcol Amida as shown here http://www.arcol.es/custom.php I hadn't thought to look on this page, only in the product catalogue so I hope his assistance identifying the model may assist you. He has also tried to locate a UK contact to no available but did not that Carlyle bus and coach do list a small range of Arcol mirrors.

If you have no success then the remaining option would be to purchase through your preferred Hymer dealer. Ordering by the dealers weekly deadline should ensure delivery the following week.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Timbo01 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks all for assistance. Made little progress with Arcol UK supplier. Have decided to go with Hymer. Chris has ordered glass for fitting in March.

Thanks Again.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Timbo01 said:


> Thanks Chris. Have sent an email with pictures of rear of mirror.
> 
> Manufacturer is Arcol, Spain.


I had an Arcol mirror on our last Frankia. The glass got broken in France. I was able to buy a similarly convex glass off the shelf in a commercial vehicle factors. It fitted without any problem and cost under 10 Euros. Fixing it in place was a little tricky though.

As I said the one I got was a good fit but I expect you could have a slightly larger one cut down by a competent glazier, Alan.


----------

